# Rapidshare Download Help



## Adam Cruge1 (Jul 16, 2008)

I have recently downloaded 16 files from rapidshare......That was in .rar format ,but I can not extract it with winRAR.....
Is there any problem with my download?
Please tell me how to download from rapidshare....I am not a member....


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jul 21, 2008)

* Wrong section.... *
Are you getting an error message?? What exactly is happening??

Try Alternatives like ZipZenius.


----------



## Amir.php (Jul 21, 2008)

Adam Cruge1 said:


> I have recently downloaded 16 files from rapidshare......That was in .rar format ,but I can not extract it with winRAR.....
> Is there any problem with my download?
> Please tell me how to download from rapidshare....I am not a member....



Try to download your rar files again.
seems archive is *damage*.
Use a good *download manager* for downloading for future safe
Also write this type of problems in software troubleshooting section.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jul 21, 2008)

Amir.php said:


> Try to download your rar files again.
> seems archive is *damage*.
> Use a good *download manager* for downloading for future safe
> Also write this type of problems in software troubleshooting section.




Download manager?? He has mentioned that he is not a premium member!


----------



## D@rekills4 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Not a Premium Member*

What if he is not a premium member
He can download it with a download manager
Can you tell me Adam Cruge1 if the files were uploaded by you or you found the download link on the websites
Maybe the uploader has uploaded broken files or the links might be broken
Try using the RapidShare Checker


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jul 21, 2008)

Rapidshare says premium users get download manager+resume support......
* Correct me if I am wrong . *


----------



## ThinkFree (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Not a Premium Member*



D@rekills4 said:


> What if he is not a premium member
> He can download it with a download manager
> Can you tell me Adam Cruge1 if the files were uploaded by you or you found the download link on the websites
> Maybe the uploader has uploaded broken files or the links might be broken
> Try using the RapidShare Checker



Not every download manager can download from rapidshare free account. Only a few can.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jul 21, 2008)

^^
Thanks for the info..


----------



## Amir.php (Jul 21, 2008)

nitish_mythology said:


> Download manager?? He has mentioned that he is not a premium member!



Sorry for late. i was busy in others.
i suggest him download manager for his all download need, not for only rapidshare.
Also it is depend on you to take the DM help or not while downloading, not depend on rapidshare or any perticular site.
If any site says it not supports DM, this means it does not provide resuming capability on download. 
Try to understand what they are telling yaar before blaiming on other.
Amir


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jul 21, 2008)

Did I blame someone??


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 21, 2008)

*Wrong Section*

Thread Reported.


----------



## ThinkFree (Jul 21, 2008)

Amir.php said:


> Sorry for late. i was busy in others.
> i suggest him download manager for his all download need, not for only rapidshare.
> Also it is depend on you to take the DM help or not while downloading, not depend on rapidshare or any perticular site.
> If any site says it not supports DM, this means it does not provide resuming capability on download.
> ...



Whenever I tried to download a file from rapidshare using FDM, only a small file used to be downloaded and not the actual one. Don't remember the extension.


----------



## Amir.php (Jul 21, 2008)

ThinkFree said:


> Whenever I tried to download a file from rapidshare using FDM, only a small file used to be downloaded and not the actual one. Don't remember the extension.


Dont no about other but i am fully enable to download any file with IDM - Internet Download Manager.
It is my default Download Manager


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 21, 2008)

> Whenever I tried to download a file from rapidshare using FDM, only a small file used to be downloaded and not the actual one. Don't remember the extension.


Thats because its just a HTML page, which is a placeholder instead of the file. The file itself is generated a link by the server after the waiting time is over. And rapidshare can recognize the user agents of common download managers, unless you mask them. Even then, you cant download using more than one connection to the server, if you arent under a premium account.


----------



## ThinkFree (Jul 22, 2008)

^^I tried after the time counter reached zero.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jul 22, 2008)

Can all 16 of his downloads be corrupt?? Dont think so....chances are remote IMO!


----------

